# HMS Seraph



## Ravenhook (Dec 13, 2008)

Can anyone help me please, is there a crew list available for HMS Seraph, my Uncles medals have HMS Seraph stamped around the edge, I know about operation mincemeat and that the Seraph was a submarine, I have seen the crew photo and looked straight into his eyes after all these years, but he never spoke about his part in the war while he was alive..his name was William (Bill) Garland and he was married to my maternal Grandmothers Sister.
He is pictured bottom row third from left. Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks. (Thumb)


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Ravenhook
I don’t know if any of this will be any good to you, but the National Archives seems to have reports and log books from 1943. If you can I would suggest going there in person if at all possible as there is a lot to go through.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...dSearchNumber=143134&fldInvert=0&SearchInit=6
the link din't seem to work, so I refreshed it.


----------



## Ravenhook (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for that, I am limited to travels at the moment as I am a carer for my disabled wife, but if I get the chance I will certainly remember that.
(Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Ravenhook.

Do you have your uncle's RN service record? If not, that might be a good place to start. Do you know place and date of birth and approximately when he might have joined the navy?

regards,
Martin


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Ravenhook
Further to Martin's post. It is also very worthwhile contacting the Submarine Museum at Gosport. They have a marvellous collection of record cards that provide details of hundreds of submariners and the boats in which they served.
I am sure they would also be very pleased to be able to obtain a copy of the crew photo you have posted!
Regards
Peter


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

try..........

http://www.submariners.co.uk/index.php

the submariners association


----------



## Matt94 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ravenhook said:


> Can anyone help me please, is there a crew list available for HMS Seraph, my Uncles medals have HMS Seraph stamped around the edge, I know about operation mincemeat and that the Seraph was a submarine, I have seen the crew photo and looked straight into his eyes after all these years, but he never spoke about his part in the war while he was alive..his name was William (Bill) Garland and he was married to my maternal Grandmothers Sister.
> He is pictured bottom row third from left. Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks. (Thumb)


My grandad was john junor, he is in the white jumper on the left…


----------



## Mary Burtonwood (9 mo ago)

Ravenhook said:


> Can anyone help me please, is there a crew list available for HMS Seraph, my Uncles medals have HMS Seraph stamped around the edge, I know about operation mincemeat and that the Seraph was a submarine, I have seen the crew photo and looked straight into his eyes after all these years, but he never spoke about his part in the war while he was alive..his name was William (Bill) Garland and he was married to my maternal Grandmothers Sister.
> He is pictured bottom row third from left. Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks. (Thumb)


My father is next to your uncle on right unfortunately he is now deceased I'm sure he'd remember him.


----------

